# Suggest Graphics Card for Vista.



## emailaatif786 (May 3, 2007)

*I want to buy a Graphics Card for Windows Vista.*

I want to consider the following:
1:- *I NEVER PLAY GAMES*.
2:- Need to purchase only & only for running *Windows Vista Aero features*.
3:- *DDR2*.
4:- *2.0 or 3.0 Pixel Shader*.
5:- *AGP 8X or PCI*.
6:- *128MB*
7:- Seventh & Most important,ie; It should be *Below Rs 3000*.


----------



## Third Eye (May 3, 2007)

XFX GeForce 6200 AGP 128MB *Rs 1800
*


----------



## emailaatif786 (May 3, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> XFX GeForce 6200 AGP 128MB *Rs 1800
> *



[size=+3]NOT GOOD[/size]

It is *PCI Express*, but I want only *PCI or AGP*.

So, please suggest for *RS 3000, PIXEL SHADER 3.0, VISTA Compitiable, only PCI or AGP*.


----------



## Third Eye (May 3, 2007)

Its AGP dude

And it is pixel shader 3.0 and windows vista compatible

More info about this card -> *www.buy.com/prod/xfx-geforce-6200-350mhz-128mb-agp-8x-video-card/q/loc/101/203122251.html


----------



## Pathik (May 3, 2007)

Wich mobo do u hv?? Get a 7300 gt


----------



## emailaatif786 (May 5, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Its AGP dude
> 
> And it is pixel shader 3.0 and windows vista compatible
> 
> More info about this card -> *www.buy.com/prod/xfx-geforce-6200-350mhz-128mb-agp-8x-video-card/q/loc/101/203122251.html


Yeh it is
[size=+2]SORRY FOR THAT.[/size]

I am now confusing between 6200, and 6800
Which one is good to BUY,, BUT will it cost below Rs 3000?


----------



## Third Eye (May 5, 2007)

6800 is more than your budget.


----------



## emailaatif786 (May 6, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> 6800 is more than your budget.


What it costs?

& What about *Nvidia 6600*. Does it have *128 and 256 MODELS*?
I have learnt from somebody, that if I buy 128 MB graphics card, *large number of games will not work in Windows vista*, but will work on XP. Is it right that the same Game will require only *128MB in XP, but 256Mb in vista*?


----------



## Third Eye (May 6, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> What it costs?



*XFX 6800 GT 256MB 8X AGP Rs 16,500*



> & What about *Nvidia 6600*. Does it have *128 and 256 MODELS*?


*It is available in 256MB

XFX 6600 Non-GT 256MB Rs 4500*



> I have learnt from somebody, that if I buy 128 MB graphics card, *large number of games will not work in Windows vista*, but will work on XP. Is it right that the same Game will require only *128MB in XP, but 256Mb in vista*?


*Thats not true
But i would prefer if you go for 256MB*


----------



## gxsaurav (May 6, 2007)

Vista requires a graphics card with 128 MB RAM if you want to run the OS upto 1600X1200 resolution.

Beyond this resolution you will need 256 MB RAM

You best bet is indeed XFX 6200 with 128 MB RAM. Since you yourself mentioned you don't play games then this is enough for you. If you can get a 7300GT AGP then buy that.


----------



## gsmsikar (May 6, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> XFX GeForce 6200 AGP 128MB *Rs 1800
> *


is there anything like this with PCI-Express ? for vista at this lowest price ....?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 6, 2007)

gsmsikar said:
			
		

> is there anything like this with PCI-Express ? for vista at this lowest price ....?



XFX 6200 LE comes in Both Interface the AGP 8x and PCI-E too...

I am using the XFX 6200 LE 128MB (TV/DVI out) PCI-E cost me some 1.9k or 1.8k i think incl TAX


----------



## emailaatif786 (May 7, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Vista requires a graphics card with 128 MB RAM if you want to run the OS upto 1600X1200 resolution.



I would like to purchase  *NVidia GeForce 6600 128 MB Graphics card* having maximun resolution of *2048 × 1536 at 85Hz*.

*BUT* my *LG 15" CRT Monitor* supports a miximum resolution of *1024 X 768 at 60Hz*. Will I be able to run Vista at *1600 X 1200 resolution* at that Monitor?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 7, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> I would like to purchase  *NVidia GeForce 6600 128 MB Graphics card* having maximun resolution of *2048 × 1536 at 85Hz*.
> 
> *BUT* my *LG 15" CRT Monitor* supports a miximum resolution of *1024 X 768 at 60Hz*. Will I be able to run Vista at *1600 X 1200 resolution* at that Monitor?



No you may not, even if you are able to run that high resolution, but u cant work, as text and other readable sizes will be so small u may need a magniflying glass 

anyway, Even i am running 1152x864 in 17" CRT which i feel is the highest in which one can work properlly !!


----------



## emailaatif786 (May 7, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> No you may not, even if you are able to run that high resolution, but u cant work, as text and other readable sizes will be so small u may need a magniflying glass
> 
> anyway, Even i am running 1152x864 in 17" CRT which i feel is the highest in which one can work properlly !!



*Sorry, but I am not asking that Can I read the Text, or I need a magniflying glass?*

*Q:-*
If I purchase 128 MB Graphics card having maximun resolution of 2048 × 1536 at 85Hz. Will my LG 15" CRT Monitor support that 1600 X 1200 resolution, or It will show "OUT of Frequency"?


----------



## Third Eye (May 7, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> *Sorry, but I am not asking that Can I read the Text, or I need a magniflying glass?*
> 
> Will my LG 15" CRT Monitor support that 1600 X 1200 resolution?



No


----------



## goobimama (May 7, 2007)

Didn't know that a resolution higher than 1600x1200 needed 256MB graphics card. lucky me. But seriously dude, Vista's Aero features are useless. Not worth spending 1.8k just for some transparency and the useless flippy thing...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 7, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> *Sorry, but I am not asking that Can I read the Text, or I need a magniflying glass?*
> 
> *Q:-*
> If I purchase 128 MB Graphics card having maximun resolution of 2048 × 1536 at 85Hz. Will my LG 15" CRT Monitor support that 1600 X 1200 resolution, or It will show "OUT of Frequency"?



I dont undersnatd, when u ur self write,



			
				emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> *BUT my LG 15" CRT Monitor supports a miximum resolution of 1024 X 768 at 60Hz*. Will I be able to run Vista at 1600 X 1200 resolution at that Monitor?



then why the question comes... ?? if the hardware cant support that how u expect to run that high ?? u have given the answer for the question in ur own post..


----------



## emailaatif786 (May 30, 2007)

What LOGO or any other NOTICE/Information I have to look on Card BOX, befor buying it for Vista?
& What about 7100? What It costs?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 30, 2007)

GeForce 7100 is for PCI express.

Get an AGP 6200 non ultra with 128 MB RAM atleast.

Or XFX 7300 GT AGP


----------



## bikdel (May 30, 2007)

yeah go for 6200 agp version but let me tell u..... its striclty not for games...............

if you want something really cheap u can also go for any geforce fx card such as geforce fx 5200... it supports aero and has the requisite support for shader model 2.0, which is the minimum required for vista.......
the speed of fx 5200 is more than 6200...... why?...... because it has a wider bus of 128 bit whereas the 6200 has 64 bit bus......sorry... too technical.....

i use vista with aero in one of my computers with that card, the fx 5200 ......

but anyways 6200 is a good deal


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2007)

my xfx7300 GT package says it is Vista Ready..baaki i dont know


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jun 3, 2007)

I want Card in *AGP*, with *256MB Memory*, *3.0 PIXEL Shader*, with *NVidia CHIP*.
Which of it is for *about/upto Rs 3500*, can go in *6* or *7* Series?

*I will repeat all my considerations.* I want to buy a Graphics Card for *Windows Vista*

I want to consider the following:
1:- I *Almost* Never Play Games.
2:- Need to purchase only & only for running *Windows Vista Aero features*.
3:- *DDR2*......(Maybe DDR3)
4:- *2.0 or 3.0 Pixel Shader*.
5:- *AGP 8X or PCI*.
6:- *128 MB* or *256 MB*.
7:- Must Have *Second Video OUT Port*......(Any S-Video, DVI etc ..)
8:- Must have *NVidia CHIP*.
9:- Nineth & Most important,ie; It should be *Below Rs 3500*.

Is there any Model like THAT Available?


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 3, 2007)

^XFX GeForce 7300


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jun 3, 2007)

But it's Bus Type is *PCI-Express* and I want only in *AGP or PCI*.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 3, 2007)

XFX GeForce 7300 GS is also available in AGP mate.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jun 4, 2007)

A:-Is there any *PERFORMANCE difference* between, *NVidia Graphics Card with NVidia Chip*, AND *Any other Brand with NVidia Chip*?

B:-Is there any *COST difference* between, *NVidia Graphics Card with NVidia Chip*, AND *Any other Brand with NVidia Chip*?

C:-Is there any *FEATURE difference* between, *NVidia Graphics Card with NVidia Chip*, AND *Any other Brand with NVidia Chip*?

What if I opt for *Zebronics Brand with NVidia Chip*? What is the compariable model/Brand to Zebronics?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 4, 2007)

Dude get a quadro plex 1000 series card.It will run any os for the next century.


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 4, 2007)

I want to sell my XFX GeForce FX 5200 card. 256 MB version. If u want to buy it then contact me.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jun 10, 2007)

Shloeb said:
			
		

> I want to sell my XFX GeForce FX 5200 card. 256 MB version. If u want to buy it then contact me.


*and Price?*


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 10, 2007)

Just pm me. We'll settle it there. This thread is not meant for that.


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 16, 2007)

will GMA900 do?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 16, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> *Sorry, but I am not asking that Can I read the Text, or I need a magniflying glass?*
> 
> *Q:-*
> If I purchase 128 MB Graphics card having maximun resolution of 2048 × 1536 at 85Hz. Will my LG 15" CRT Monitor support that 1600 X 1200 resolution, or It will show "OUT of Frequency"?


Of course it won't buddy.How do you expect a monitor to provide you with a resolution which it is incapable of delivering?  

Plus I think you got the whole concept of resolution kind of mixed up.You can't achieve the resolutions supported by your Graphic card on your monitor unless you have the capable montior with such native resolution.A 15 inch can take up a maximum resolution of 1024x768 & adding a graphic card which is capable of pulling a resolution of 2048x1536 won't give you 1600x1200 resolution support.It won't even display that option I suppose.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 17, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Of course it won't buddy.How do you expect a monitor to provide you with a resolution which it is incapable of delivering?
> 
> Plus I think you got the whole concept of resolution kind of mixed up.You can't achieve the resolutions supported by your Graphic card on your monitor unless you have the capable montior with such native resolution.A 15 inch can take up a maximum resolution of 1024x768 & adding a graphic card which is capable of pulling a resolution of 2048x1536 won't give you 1600x1200 resolution support.It won't even display that option I suppose.



yeah thts rite.when i bot my 7900gt card n plugged it into my 15inch monitor,
it showed "out of frequency".i had to get a 19" one n changed resolution to 800 * 600.after tht my monitor was inside frequency


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jun 18, 2007)

I recently purchased an *AGP 256 MB Zebronics having NVidia FX 5200 Chip* for Rs 3000 (Vista Ready). What about that? 
BUT how can I know it's all detailed features?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 18, 2007)

^How detailed you mean? Anyways to know the basic features you can Right click on the desktop--->Properties---->settings--->Advanced & you'll get your specs of 5200 displayed on it.Also you can always head out to Nvidia's official website to check it's detailed specs.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 18, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> *I want to buy a Graphics Card for Windows Vista.*
> 
> I want to consider the following:
> 
> ...


Err. U mean PCi-e .. If so get 8500 GT eye closed though it wont outperform other  cards but  DX 10 support is what you need for application which will be released for VISTA   As u said you not ino gaming this means that 8500 GT is best for u only if you have PCI-Express x16 slot


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jun 21, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> ^How detailed you mean? Anyways to know the basic features you can Right click on the desktop--->Properties---->settings--->Advanced & you'll get your specs of 5200 displayed on it.Also you can always head out to Nvidia's official website to check it's detailed specs.


I did it,  but it shows only basic features.
How can i know all the features, shader, pixel, etc ,etc  BY USING ANY UTILITY, SOFTWARE etc?
Also please refer to image below?
*img257.imageshack.us/img257/9313/uu765vt5.th.jpg

Why it shows 511 MB, as i have 256 MB with no shared RAM?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 21, 2007)

Use Everest to see the details of your graphics card

it is hsowing 512 MB RAM cos it is using the gfx cardsd 256 MB RAM as well as vista can use 256 MB more system RAM. Like in my case I m using a FX 5900XT with 128 MB RAM but Vista says I got 384 MB RAM cos if required Vista will use system RAM as graphics card ram


----------



## kooabs03 (Jun 21, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> I did it,  but it shows only basic features.
> How can i know all the features, shader, pixel, etc ,etc  BY USING ANY UTILITY, SOFTWARE etc?
> Also please refer to image below?
> *img257.imageshack.us/img257/9313/uu765vt5.th.jpg
> ...


use 3DMark06 to know the details


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 21, 2007)

give ati x1300 also a consideration its good for ur budget


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jun 22, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Use Everest to see the details of your graphics card
> 
> it is hsowing 512 MB RAM cos it is using the gfx cardsd 256 MB RAM as well as vista can use 256 MB more system RAM. Like in my case I m using a FX 5900XT with 128 MB RAM but Vista says I got 384 MB RAM cos if required Vista will use system RAM as graphics card ram



But what about Win XP? XP also showed me 511 MB!


----------

